# Questions before I buy a 350Z



## The Z Car (Jan 26, 2004)

I currently drive a 3000GT SL (non turbo). I will be in the market to buy a new car this june. My 2 choices are a 350Z (bran new) or a 3000GT VR-4 Twin Turbo (94-96 or 99). The problem with the 3000GT VR-4 is that it would be used with out a warrenty and I would have to search for the perfect one where as with the 350Z all I would have to do is go to the local dealer. How does the 350Z compair to the Twin Turbo Japanese cars of the 90's? It seems to me that a stock 3000GT VR-4 would be faster then a stock 350Z but all I hear is good things about the 350Z. Which one has the quicker 0-60 time and quarter mile time? I have not driven either car yet but before I do I wanted to get the opinions of owners of the 350Z on how the car compairs to other Japanese "super cars" of the 90's. Also why is it that on the Nissan website you can not get the track model with leather heated seats. If I am to buy a 350Z I would want a track model with leather. Just seems odd to me that the top of the line 350Z that comes with Brembo brakes and volk rims is only avalible in carbon cloth. Thanks and sorry for the newbie questions.

-James


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

The Z Car said:


> I currently drive a 3000GT SL (non turbo). I will be in the market to buy a new car this june. My 2 choices are a 350Z (bran new) or a 3000GT VR-4 Twin Turbo (94-96 or 99). The problem with the 3000GT VR-4 is that it would be used with out a warrenty and I would have to search for the perfect one where as with the 350Z all I would have to do is go to the local dealer. How does the 350Z compair to the Twin Turbo Japanese cars of the 90's? It seems to me that a stock 3000GT VR-4 would be faster then a stock 350Z but all I hear is good things about the 350Z. Which one has the quicker 0-60 time and quarter mile time? I have not driven either car yet but before I do I wanted to get the opinions of owners of the 350Z on how the car compairs to other Japanese "super cars" of the 90's. Also why is it that on the Nissan website you can not get the track model with leather heated seats. If I am to buy a 350Z I would want a track model with leather. Just seems odd to me that the top of the line 350Z that comes with Brembo brakes and volk rims is only avalible in carbon cloth. Thanks and sorry for the newbie questions.
> 
> -James


VR-4 has drive train issue's and no warrenty. A new car would. 

300zx and 350Z are pretty close when it comes to 0-60 mph.

350Z would out handle both 300 and VR stock to stock.

There is a reason why they call it a *track model*, race cars on the track don't have leather seats.


----------



## FLZ (Jan 28, 2004)

*Don't know if this helps any, but here goes....*



The Z Car said:


> I currently drive a 3000GT SL (non turbo). I will be in the market to buy a new car this june. My 2 choices are a 350Z (bran new) or a 3000GT VR-4 Twin Turbo (94-96 or 99). The problem with the 3000GT VR-4 is that it would be used with out a warrenty and I would have to search for the perfect one where as with the 350Z all I would have to do is go to the local dealer. How does the 350Z compair to the Twin Turbo Japanese cars of the 90's? It seems to me that a stock 3000GT VR-4 would be faster then a stock 350Z but all I hear is good things about the 350Z. Which one has the quicker 0-60 time and quarter mile time? I have not driven either car yet but before I do I wanted to get the opinions of owners of the 350Z on how the car compairs to other Japanese "super cars" of the 90's. Also why is it that on the Nissan website you can not get the track model with leather heated seats. If I am to buy a 350Z I would want a track model with leather. Just seems odd to me that the top of the line 350Z that comes with Brembo brakes and volk rims is only avalible in carbon cloth. Thanks and sorry for the newbie questions.
> 
> -James


 \


Design this Nissan 

Print this page 

MechanicalExteriorInteriorAudioSafetyWeight & Fuel EconomyDimensionsOptionsSelect All 

Nissan 350Z Roadster Touring MT 2dr roadster '04
$ 36,220 


Remove
Nissan 350Z Track MT 2dr coupe '04
$ 34,180 

350Z Roadster
Advantages


Mechanical 
Engine 
Engine liters 3.5 3.5 
Number of valves per cylinder 4 4 
Number of cylinders 6 6 
Power 287 hp @ 6,200 rpm 287 hp @ 6,200 rpm 
Torque 274 lb-ft @ 4,800 rpm 274 lb-ft @ 4,800 rpm 
Engine configuration V 6 V 6 
Fuel type Premium unleaded Premium unleaded 
Multi-point injection 
Variable Valve Timing Control System 
Brakes 
Power-assisted brakes 
Number of ventilated discs 4 4 
Number of disc brakes 4 4 
4-wheel Anti-lock Braking System 
Drivetrain 
Manual transmission 
Number of transmission speeds 6 6 
Transmission stability control 
Front engine 
Driven wheels Rear Rear 
Limited-slip differential 
Electronic traction control system 
Suspension and Steering 
Front: Independent Multi-link with Coil springs Independent Multi-link with Coil springs 


Rear: Multi-link Independent with Coil springs Multi-link Independent with Coil springs 


Front/rear stabilizer bars / / 
Exterior 
Wheels and Tires 
Wheel size & type 17-inch Alloy wheels 18-inch Alloy wheels 
Alloy wheels 
Styling 
Xenon headlights 
Outside mirror color Body color Body color 
Front/rear splash guards / / 
Heat reflective glass 
Electrical 
Driver/passenger outside mirror type Electrically adjustable / Electrically adjustable 

Electrically adjustable / Electrically adjustable 
Heated outside mirrors - driver/passenger / / 
Time delay switch-off headlights 
Remote trunk/hatch release 
Cargo area light 
Interior 
Comfort 
Air conditioning 
Automatic Temperature Control (ATC) 
Tilt steering column 
Cargo 
Load restraint hooks 
Load restraint net 
Convenience 
Computer shows average speed 
Computer shows average fuel consumption 
Computer shows range for remaining fuel 
Power door locks 
Remote keyless entry (with trunk release) ( ) ( ) 
Cruise control 
Garage door opener 
Coming home device - controls house locks, lights etc.. 
Outside temperature display 
Tachometer 
Low washer-fluid warning light 
Rear window defroster 
Driver/front-passenger vanity mirrors / / 
Driver/front-passenger illuminated vanity mirrors / / 
Auto-dimming rearview mirror 
Clock 
Compass 
Styling 
Leather-wrapped steering wheel 
Carpet floor mats 
Storage 
Floor console storage 
Driver door pocket 
Front-passenger door pocket 
Seating 
Driver/front-passenger power adjustable seat / / 
Leather-appointed seats 
Woolen main seat material 
Audio 
AM/FM/CD/cassette audio system / / / / 
CD autochanger 
CD autochanger capacity 6 
Radio Data System (RDS) 
Bose audio system 
Number of speakers 7 6 
Safety 
Driver/passenger front air bags / / 
Driver/passenger intelligent front air bags / / 
Driver/front-passenger seat belts with pretensioners / / 
Driver/front-passenger 3-point seat belt system / / 
Immobilizer System 
Vehicle Security System 
Weight & Fuel Economy 
Curb Weight - lbs 3,462 3,225 
EPA city - mpg 20 20 
EPA highway - mpg 26 26 
Dimensions 
Coefficient of drag 0 0 
Capacities 
Interior passenger volume (cu. ft.) 51.8 50.5 
Cargo capacity with all seats in place (cu. ft.) 4 7 
Fuel tank (gals.) 20.0 20.0 
Exterior - inches 
Wheelbase 104.3 104.3 
Overall length 169.4 169.4 
Overall width (without mirrors) 71.5 71.5 
Overall height (with roof rack) 51.9 51.9 
Interior - inches 
Off-road Capabilities 

Options Painted Splash Guards (PIO) [M95] $ 130 
Side Airbags / Head Curtains Package [S01] $ 570 

Convenience Net (PIO) [N94] $ 40 
Splash Guards (PIO) [M95] $ 130 

Navigation System [U01] $ 2,000 
Cargo Convenience Package (PIO) [N93] $ 80 

Carpeted Trunk Mat (PIO) [T95] $ 70 
Navigation System [U01] $ 2,000 

Floor Mats (PIO) [L92] $ 80 
Carpeted Trunk Mat (PIO) [T94] $ 70 

Aluminum Kick Plate (PIO) [P93] $ 90 
Floor Mats (PIO) [L92] $ 80 

Blue Convertible Top [B01] $ 0 
Aluminum Kick Plate (PIO) [P93] $ 89 

Orange Ventilated Seats [K01] $ 0 

18" Alloy Wheels [W02] $ 1,200 




















The Nissan 350Z Track MT 2dr coupe '04 has the following advantages over the Nissan 350Z 

Roadster Touring MT 2dr roadster '04: 

General 
Lower price 

Exterior 
18 in wheels 
Front spoiler 
Rear spoiler 

Interior 
Driver seat tilt adjustment 
Intermittent rear window wipers 
Covered dashboard console storage 
Covered console overhead storage 

Audio 
Audio system includes in-dash CD 

Weight & Fuel Economy 
Lower curb weight 

Dimensions 
Greater cargo capacity, with all seats in place



*******************************************************************************************T

he Nissan 350Z Roadster Touring MT 2dr roadster '04 has the following advantages over the 

Nissan 350Z Track MT 2dr coupe '04: 

Exterior 
Heated outside mirrors 

Interior 
Driver power adjustable seat 
Front-passenger power adjustable seat 
Leather-appointed seats 
Wind deflector behind seats 
Leather main seat material 

Audio 
Audio system includes cassette 
Radio Data System (RDS) 
Bose audio system 
7 speakers 

Safety 
Fixed hoop convertible rollover protection 

Dimensions 
Greater interior passenger space volume


----------



## 786 (Jan 18, 2004)

i think it would much more sensible for you to actually DRIVE the two cars in question and then make your own decision...

personally the only car i would take over the Z is a 94-98 Toyota Supra TT 6SPD but good luck in finding one in good condition and at a reasonable price...


----------



## ntegravtec (Mar 30, 2005)

Spongerider said:


> There is a reason why they call it a *track model*, race cars on the track don't have leather seats.


I agree. Some of the best materials, IMO, are stuff like alcantera and ecsaine (STi). It definitely keeps your butt from sliding. Ya, the cloth seats in the 350z are going to be harder to keep clean, but do you really want to be sliding around in the seat during a fast corner?

I'd say, if you're concerned with leather.. consider the G35 or the 350z Touring and just upgrade the brakes yourself to Brembo or Stoptech.

just my $.02


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

VR4 will be faster to 60

1/4 mile is a drivers race.

350Z>VR4 in handling and braking.

Like everyone else said about the leather. You don't need it in a track model. If you really want leather though you can get someone to custom wrap the seats in leather which would probably be better then stock leather seats also.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> VR-4 has drive train issue's and no warrenty.


Not to mention brick handling. It's a highway car, no question. I've seen such cars in the 9s in the 1/4, but only after extensive mods. And yeah, transverse mount to an AWD setup is just asking for it. Figure the power has to make one 180 degree change and one 90 degree change just to get to the back wheels. The T-case and the center diff is where most of the problems are with those cars. And the trans is too weak for any power much after 400 Hp.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

The Z has a lot more potential for HP increase. Plus, I think it is a better looking and better assembled package than the VR4. Also, warranty is nice. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

my experience is as follows with any DSM (coming from someone who has owned one):


They are garbage. Poor reliability. If you buy one, you are a sucker.


----------



## jr01sr (Apr 7, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> VR4 will be faster to 60
> 
> 1/4 mile is a drivers race.
> 
> ...


You can get some leather recaro seats, might be better than custom work and you get many features with those seats. as well as help when those G's kick in you just stick to your seat.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

jr01sr said:


> You can get some leather recaro seats, might be better than custom work and you get many features with those seats. as well as help when those G's kick in you just stick to your seat.


The Z seats support pretty well. And as long as you take it to a good shop the job will be just as good if not much better then what a Recaro seat would be.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

BTW, the track seats are much more "snug" than the touring seats.


----------



## jr01sr (Apr 7, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> The Z seats support pretty well. And as long as you take it to a good shop the job will be just as good if not much better then what a Recaro seat would be.


Tru i just think or support as well as weight when it comes to that recaro solves both, but definitely your right a good shop could turn out better quality you get what you pay for.


----------



## CantWaitTillIdrive (Apr 28, 2006)

786 said:


> i think it would much more sensible for you to actually DRIVE the two cars in question and then make your own decision...
> 
> personally the only car i would take over the Z is a 94-98 Toyota Supra TT 6SPD but good luck in finding one in good condition and at a reasonable price...



arent rx7s faster than 350zs too? turbo,less weight? more hp too(srry if im wrong)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

howdy old old old old thread.

goodbye.


----------

